# Nass Soccer Fields



## powhunter (Aug 17, 2011)

Put in a bunch of miles yesterday... Did a loop around the trout hatchery..Then crossed GW turnpike  to get to the ole 69er trail...Man those climbs really suck...Do you guys nail those climbs?? Maybe I should do it in reverse..

Steveo


----------



## rueler (Aug 17, 2011)

steveo, if you're going to do a daytime thing at the soccer fields within the next week and a half, let me know. I will show you around a bit. There are some gnarly climbs, but there are definitely user friendly ways to navigate around the place without killing yourself.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like a plan....Gonna try to get out next mon or tues..Will let ya know

steveo


----------

